# How many rats do YOU have?



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

I might very well be suffering from a severe case of GMR! ??

Mid October, I went with my 8 yr. old son to get him a hampster. Having raised rats before and knowing what good pets they make, I reasoned him into getting a rat instead. We went to a petstore (yes...ugh!). I saw a couple of handsome boy rats, but noticed there were 3 girl rats up for adoption (mama and 2 babies). They even threw in the cage with the rats (but not why I got them--it was too small anyway). I felt so bad for the little ones. All three are cute dumbos. I brought them home. Bought a big cage and now they are spoiled already. (Mama, Snowflake, & Coco Bean)

The following week I ran by the same petstore to get something and noticed they had a male dumbo there. He was a bit bigger (probably 8-10 wks), and the girl said she didn't know if he would sale with all the babies in there (people wanted those first). She hinted at him being a feeder rat. He was still there the following week. A feeder rat?? Not on my watch. I brought him home and he is the sweetest boy ever--my Pooh Bear. He seemed lonely. I found some baby blue dumbos on CL that would be ready around now. But...another trip to the petstore for supplies and I spotted the cutest dumbo male with unique markings. He was adorable and now Christopher Robin shares a cage with Pooh bear. My boys are my favorites (but don't tell the girls

Well....I still had arranged with the lady on CL to get 1-2 baby blue dumbos. I really wanted to get a baby rat and raise it myself--as opposed to just having the older rats (although they are all precious!!). Plus--I've vowed to stay away from petstore animals from now on!!

OK...long store, not shortened I went to pick up my baby blue dumbo last night. I had decided to get 2 just in case Pooh and little Robin didn't get along with the new one. I didn't want him to be alone. 

I came home with THREE!! Yes! I did. Cutest little babies ever. (I have 3 large cages, so now worries there...and an extra cage for whenever needed!)

I now have 8 dumbo babies that I adore. AM I CRAZY? Does anyone else have several rats?

The biggest challenge is to give them all time with me. I am working on a room now that they can run free in with me. They have the chair, ottomon, table, and couch right now that they scamper around on when I give them their daily free time. But...I have to have free time for girls and then boys, etc. And now--babies? 

Talk to me I am stopping at 8. But--is it possible to bond and stay close to all 8? I'm determined. I stay at home so they get my attention on and off all day. (I also have 2 dogs, 1 cat, 2 hermit crabs, and 2 hissing cockroaches.)

Thanks for your input and opinions.

PS--we also have a dwarf hamster now......son insisted he must have one! 9 rodents rule over us


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

We love our girl ratties, both of them, but what you are doing is actually not a good sign and it's likely to end badly. The fact is that everyone that has ever owned 500 rats, at one time or another only had 8. 

A pet rat really takes up nearly as much time as a dog can and two can take even more. Actually playing with 8 rats and giving each the you time they deserve is pretty close to a full time job and unless you are a shut-in, its more time than the average person has. And come the time your lifestyle changes, you are going to have more on your plate that you can deal with. Eventually, like the crazy cat lady of legend you are going to name every rat the same so you won't forget who is who and your rats are going to get more and more ferile... Yes, I knew the crazy cat lady of legend and her house, porch and yard were literally covered in moving fur and her neighbors fox terrier was killing at least one of her cats per week and she never noticed and the stench could be beheld from blocks away.... First they came and took her cats away and then one day she was gone too... My own mom started feeding stray cats and within two years had 35 of them living in the woods around the cabin, she got bit and the cats had to be trapped and removed, it took years before the small animals, frogs and chipmunks returned and she had to start rabies shots...

Soooo... while rats make great pets and best friends, you are asking the right question and hopefully in time. Although 8 rats are already over the top, you might still be able to manage the circus. But if you don't stop now, especially as you already have boys and girls in the same house... things can get out of hand fast. Give some thought to the possiblity that there may be something else going on in your life that might be creating a void you are filling with rats... (and yes, I was a psychology major in college).

I don't know if you can manage 8 rats, two dogs, two crabs two roaches, a hamster, kid or kids and a possibly a spouse, some very organized people can, but there's no level of affection you are likely to get from this many animals that you couldn't get from half that many.... And if you double your rat population again, you won't be any more loved. And if the opportunity or need to leave the house comes along you are going to feel awfully stuck.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, the most I've ever had at one time was 15. 

At the moment, I've got 12. About four of my current rats were originally just supposed to be fosters, but I have a tendency to get attached!

It sounds like a lot, but that's just two large cages, one with seven females and one with five males. It's not as much work as some people would think, because the boys get the run of upstairs (where their cage is) while the girls get the run of the kitchen and living room, where their cage is. So they all get proper attention and are well looked after. But it is more than 8, and it's probably only so easy for me because I'm used to having a few pets at a time, and apart from my rats I don't really have anything else that requires much high maintenance care.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I only have 3 boys rats - 2 albino and 1 dumbo. I also have a hamster and a bunny (plus 17 dogs and 2 cats) so yeah I'm pretty over ruled by my animals babies. I give my bunny (gizmo) about an hour each night to hop around my room. And then I give my rats some time too after I put gizmo back in his cage of course.. Which I'm still getting used to lettin them have free range time, I'm still very nervous about it lol. So many spots for them to hide!! And then I let my hamster Callie run around his her ball for as long as she wants cuz well she's in a ball.. Lol I still feel like they don't get enough attention but being a single mom of 2 wild boys it's not easy. Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Well I do have a boyfriend who lives with me but he works a lot and... he's not big on my pets lol he calls me the crazy rat lady  lol but i guess hes right all I ever talk about it making new things for my rats and things that go on in this forum lol!! Love my babies!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fluffy470 (Feb 24, 2012)

Ha ha cute story! I don't know how but I have somehow managed to keep my mischief to 3 rats lol


----------



## Maltey (Jun 26, 2011)

Rat Daddy said:


> We love our girl ratties, both of them, but what you are doing is actually not a good sign and it's likely to end badly. The fact is that everyone that has ever owned 500 rats, at one time or another only had 8.


I don't think this statement is true at all. I know lots of people who have more than 8 rats- why have you decided the limit is 8?



> Although 8 rats are already over the top,


Now 8 is over the top. Why is it? If the OP can honestly say she can provide love and vet care for all of her animals then she can have as many as she wants. She already said she stays home in the day so has plenty of time.
I myself have 17 rats, a hedgie and a beardie and all of those get vet care when they need it, an excellent diet, love and attention.
I know someone who has 31 rats and all of those rats are provided for too.
You set your own limits and what you think you can handle. It's absolutely possible to love 8 rats individually and give them all attention, however if you're wondering if you have time now then perhaps stick at 8. You'll soon know when you've reached your own personal limit. But don't let anyone else decided your limit for you- everyone is individual.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I have 2 rats at the moment. I might be planning on a 3rd in the future because their cage can hold 3 rats, but I don't like the high vet bills that come with it. I know a few people who live in different areas have slightly less expensive vet bills, but mine charges a lot for rats so I don't want to end up with a vet bill I can't pay.


----------



## thelittleredladybug (Aug 8, 2011)

I currently have 4 females. I just found homes for my 2 males since I felt like I wasn't able to give them the attention they deserve. I miss them though!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Awe I would miss them too. But I'm sure you found them a good home


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

i currently have 2 boys and 8 foster rattys, which we are keeping 2 of, and the rest are going back. then we are also going to get 2-4 injuried/mummy mutilated rats, so eventually we will have between 6-8, and thats all my partner will let me have XD


----------



## Jewely-Cat (Nov 11, 2012)

I have 1 rat now and I'm getting 2 girls for Christmas. This will be my first time having ratty girls!!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I currently have 2 boys, but in a few weeks we're getting 2 more from my friend with the oops litter. So I'll have four. (I've met the boys already and they are so relaxed, especially for 4 weeks. They fell asleep on me boggling)


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I have 3 little boys. I have to make a conscious effort to keep myself from becoming the crazy rat lady, though lol. I've decided never to purchase rats from a pet store again and females are automatically out since I have boys, so that helps some temptation. It's easier for me to walk away from a group of rats too, since they have each other. But honestly, if I were to stumble across a single male in need of a home tomorrow, I'd probably take him. I'm a sucker for a set of lonely rattie eyes and I think 4 would comfortably fit in our cage- so that would probably be my limit. But I'm very happy with my 3 right now.


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm not a super crazy rat lady lol my boyfriend is just a goober 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CherriBomb (Nov 13, 2012)

I have 2 boys right now, but I also have two german shepherds and a husband and thats all I can handle!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

@RatDaddy---thank you for your honest and insightful input Funny--I have a degree in Psychology Our family is very close--just my hubby, son (8), and myself. We both work from home and the three of us do almost everything together. We all play with the rats and hampster. Hubby is moving the hampster into the office upstairs to interact with it more during the day when my son is at school. I make sure my son takes him out each morning and in the evening to handle him as much as possible. 

I had set a limit of 10 rats for myself, but have decided to stop at 8 for now. I would like a Rex dumbo and perhaps a hairless in the future. I get crazy about keeping the cages clean. I wipe them down daily and when I see poop or pee. I change the fleece out every other day and I give it a thorough cleaning with bleach water, etc., on the weekend. This week I am working on creating a play area for them. Sure--I will have to take them out in 2 groups for now--3 when the babies are a bit older, but I do have plans to have all 3 of my girls spayed soon. Then, hopefully, they will learn to get along at least during play time and can all romp around together. If not...I will simply let them take turns running around while I am on the computer or playing with them.

I do try to take them out throughout the day--different ones at different times, even if it is just for a 5 minute shoulder ride. I feed them organic salads and fruits daily, am teaching them a few tricks, & talk to them a great deal. They also get healthy treats I am constantly researching to learn more about how to take great care of them all.

As far as a void in my life.....I feel very complete. I've had (almost) 50 good years. I have a great relationship with my husband--who is also my best friend, and I love being a mommy to a super great and smart young man. But--thank you! You did give me food for thought which I always love! I will certainly look more deeply and ponder the possibilities!

@Babs---15! Wow And now 12.....I bet you stay busy and have a blast with the little ones. They are so much fun and so entertaining. I find I like having rats more than having dogs The hissing cockroaches and hermit crabs require very little care and they are quite boring But--I have a boy who loves critters.

@Zombie Mama---haha! You sound like me. I am constantly designing new things for their cages, finding new toys, making new adventures, etc. for them. My hubby teases me that I love them more I have ditched Facebook for Rat forum I spent just under $100 last week on fleece and hooks, etc. Yesterday I was at Lowe's buying a few bricks for their little nails and a big bag of organic compost for them to dig in. I'm going to plant some seed in it first. Then I was at the dollar store buying them new litter boxes, bowls, and some toys. Then I stopped in Walmart and ended up buying even more fleece from the remnant shelf. I have several projects planned to sew. Can't wait

@fluffy---thanks Scritch your 3 from me

@Maltey--First--congrats on being one of the new moderators Thank you for your encouraging words. I take my responsibility seriously with my ratties. They are rotten as they should be. I do want to make sure I can provide for vet costs as well. Spaying the 3 girls is going to cost me! I want to do it for their health! If all 8 get sick at once, I may be in a bind...but...for now, I am just taking it one day at a time. I plan to take mama rat in for a check-up and possible mite treatment (she has always been a scratcher, but no signs of mites...scabs, etc.). Anyway--I need a reason to check out the vets 1st so I will know who I like best if/when it comes down to an emergency trip, etc., as well as for the spaying. I feel comfortable with my 8, but also realize I should stop for now Having rats just to keep them in cages is not what I want to do. I am very involved with PTA and my son's school as well this year, so want to be sure I can keep up with everything. I tend to be a very over the top, perfectionistic person in many ways...

@PHantom--I understand about Vet expenses. Spaying here runs around $145. Sounds like you are being very responsible. I have 3 large cages (well--one is on the way as it was shipped Saturday). I'm already making plans to build a much larger cage for them. 

@thelittleredladybug--Aw You must miss the guys!! At least you did the right thing for them. I'm sure your girls are spoiled

I appreciate all of the feedback! I really don't intend to become the 'rat lady' by way of hoarding ratties I don't mind being the rat lady by association to my ratties though! They rock!!

Ok....hubby and son are doing homework, cages are all cleaned, boys and girls have been out and roamed around today, handled the babies and about to handle them again. Will post pictures soon. They are so quick at 4.5 weeks old and they all three look exactly alike. Don't know how I will name them. I 'think' I handled all 3 today, but I swear--I can't be certain! I know they will change soon enough!


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

@Rattyandseekersmum--LOL! That's funny and I totally get it So cool that you can foster. I may do that one day too. I'd personally like to start a rescue for small animals. Ours here in the Dallas, TX area have all shut down. Not a big rat area here.

@Jewley-Cat---aw.....good for you! What a great present

@Lightening--my Rat Forum friend Can't wait to see pics of your new little ones. I'm trying to get some good ones. Mine are jumpers and not calm like yours....but they will get there soon! Oh--and THANKS for the great info you sent me! And yes...I understand the genetics you explained thusfar

@Heather---I TOTALLY understand! I am a sucker for those lone little babies that need homes. And I also have decided no more pets from pet stores. For one thing--they don't know what they are talking about most of the time and will tell you anything. Infuriates me!! 

@Zombie Mom--I didn't think it for a minute!

@Cherry--Good for you that you know your limits! I always seem to struggle with balance, but I'm trying to work on that


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

@CherriBomb--Sorry I butchered your name


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Lol JBlas  im just really tryin to gain some serious trust with my rats so I'm constantly holding them and trying to play with them as much as I can an he thinks I'm funny  he also thinks im crazy for being on a rat forum lol! Which I guess it is a lil bit to someone who doesn't get the whole pets are like lil babies type thing.. But it's fun being on this forum, I get A LOT of good tips!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

@ZMama--I agree! I am doing the same. Still trying to get my babies really used to me and check the rat forum on and off all day. Wow--what info I have learned from the great folks here! It is a fabulous forum. I'm also learning a great deal from The Rat Lady and her books. She's great too! Learning and experiencing them is so much fun!!


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Most people I know just think I'm crazy in general for having rats. *rolls eyes* But currently I have 5! 3 girlies, and 2 boys. One boy is neutered since he was going to live with my girls, but... they hate him.  So I had to get him a cagemate, and once he gets neutered as well, I'm going to keep attempting intros and by then I'll hopefully have enough money saved to turn the DCN into a double wide so they'll have a rattie paradise.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Just got pictures today 

I'll get some pictures up in an hour or so. Have some other stuff to do in the mean time.

Found out though today that Liam is wanting to run every where and is so crazy. Bentley though just slept on my the whole time. Even tried to sleep in my bra. I'll be going over there again soon so I'll take more better quality pictures (forgot to bring my camera).


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

@Yellow---yep--I get that same look when I tell people I have rats I hope your boys end up getting along with the girls!

@Lightning--Yay! Look forward to seeing them. We just ate so NOW I am finally gonna get the babies out


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

I have seven rats. 
I am currently in the process of rehoming two of my girls. Then i will have three girls and two boys. We also have a dog, two cats, and three kids.
You stick with what number you think you can handle. I've had 30 rats at one time before. They didn't live in cages and were ALL hand tame. Knew them all by name and we were content. They had care from a vet when needed and not one of them suffered ill effects from being from a large group. I would NOT suggest getting that many though lol. I was single and it was just me and the rats. I had the time, space, and money to deal with that many. I know it seems impossible but it wasn't for me....


----------



## haunt (Sep 9, 2012)

I currently have 13 rats.. Unfortunately two of my babies passed away in the past two weeks.
A few of them were petstore babies, the rest were rescues off craigslist of people who didn't want them anymore/couldn't care for them.


----------



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

I have 4 two neautered boys and 2 girls 

We did have 5,but Glady passed in September.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Last summer we met a fellow and his girlfriend. They approached us and asked "Is that a pet rat?" Well let's recap... we are walking through the park with a rat on my shoulder, it's white with a black head, so I really couldn't understand the nature of the question, but rather than be snarky about it, answered yes it was our shoulder rat and she was very much our pet. The fellow told me he had heard rumors that rats could be pets, but he had never seen a pet rat before and he was looking forward to telling the guys at work that rats could be pets and that he actually saw one! His girlfriend insisted she take a picture with his cell phone in case the people at work didn't believe him... So I asked him where he worked and as it turns out he worked at a pharmaseutical company's research division around hundreds if not thousands of rats! He was a maintenence man there and although there was a rumor going around that rats could be pets, overall it had been discounted by the employees as a myth.

Well, after hearing that, we made very sure his girlfriend took several pictures of her boyfriend posing with our shoulder rat on his shoulder. He was nervous, but after seeing my 6 year old daughter handle our big girl, he turned out to be a pretty good sport after all... He left saying he couldn't wait to show his friends....

Imagine that, hundreds or thousands of rats and no one even thought of them as being pets or as being friendly little guys and girls, as needing love or play space... Hopefully the photos might have changed a few minds, I know the fellow we met was changed by out big girl. 

But that brings me to the moral of the story... at some point rats stop being pets... it's likely somewhere between 8 rats and a thousand rats. It's not a matter of the rats not being cared for, I'm sure the lab has a large and competent staff to care for all of their animals and can well afford any vet bills that come up. 

Actually, there was a red flag for me in the original post, maybe I misread it, but from what I gathered you went from 0 to 8 rats and a hamster in under two months. It takes me longer than that to get to know one rat well in that time, much less 8 and I work out of home too. And I can see, where over time, a person might accumulate more than two or three rats. You can't help falling in love sometimes. 

For those folks with lots of well socialized rats, no I'm not playing rat police, and if you can keep 100 rats and know all of their names and handle the vet bills and the food bills and play with all of them around the clock, in short if it's your life's work, my hat's off to you. For a very small handful of people it might even be a good idea... 

I love our rats, and I don't want to be judgmental, and I don't want to sound harsh, or tell anyone where their limits should be, but I knew the crazy cat lady, and she didn't seem at all crazy until you realized that her porch and yard were covered in a living breathing fur coat and there was a constant sream of cats coming and going through her open basement window. And I'm pretty sure she had a perfectly good rationalle for what she was dong right up until the day the animal control people decended on her house and both she and her cats disappeared. So I really don't know how to strike the right balance here between advocating rats as pets and hopefully warning someone before they start rat hoarding... 

A few month's ago, a local craigs list ad read "Selling over 100 rats of all types and ages, landlord says they must go" it continued with prices and a note that the seller wanted to part with lots of a dozen + as pets or feeders. That's what I mean about things ending badly.


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

@Misty--wow! I can't even imagine 30 all at once I hope you find a good home for your 2 girls. Having 3 kids alone makes you one busy mama I bet they enjoy those ratties!!

@Haunt--13---a lucky number Glad you could rescue them! So sorry for your recent loss. I will be heartbroken when one of mine goes...I hope it is a LONG time from now! 

@RatzRUs---Sounds like a happy family there--with neutering, I suppose they can all live together (if they get along I hope to have my girls spayed. So sorry for the loss of Glady

@Rat Daddy--I love the story People are just so uneducated as to the true nature of the pet rat! I truly want to help better educate people. I very much appreciate your concern and yes--you are correct, I did get all my rats in just under 2 months. I understand where you are coming from and do not take you as being judgemental at all. You speak from the heart of a true rat advocate I don't know--I really feel I may have found my niche I found something I love and am passionate about. I plan on being more than a rat owner (or owned by rats I have some rat related ideas in the making, and hope to truly inspire and educate others on the benfits of rats as pets. I will say that I do NOT plan on any more rats any time soon! This is my limit at this point in my life. And--I will be responsible enough to rehome any if I see that I cannot give them the care, love, time, attention that they need. 
Looking back, I wish I had gone with my heart and picked out my boy rats from the get-go. My heart was too big and I adopted the 3 girls. Having had rats before, I know that I have always preferred my boy rats. There was no way I wasn't going to have boys. I could have easily waited and adopted the babies that I truly wanted and just got. I suppose my excitement fueled me to jump the gun. That said--It's a bit late now I probably needed your advice before I 'shopped'. I don't regret my mischief! I admit I could have just as easily picked up my 2 baby boy blues and been just as satisfied. But...I can't imagine not having any of them. They each have their own little personalities that I adore. I will make the best of it and be sure to wear a 'heart-guard' if I am exposed to any more rats. I've sworn off pet store rats, so that makes it much easier. We don't have many breeders in the Dallas area, and I am not searching CL or for breeders, etc. No need to even look at this point. 
You were right to caution and I appreciate you putting it out there. Again--I do understand where you are coming from, and I can truly appreciate your advocacy for what is best for the ratties!


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

we have 3 boys, 4 soon, and 6 girls (plus the new pregnant one), ive had 17 rats at once, at one point of my life


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

@YellowSpork - yeah I went to dollar tree and bought a few things n told the lady they were for my rats n she was like.. "uh did u say rats?" all rude like I was like "YES ma'am I said RATS!" she looked at me sooo weird!! As I was leaving I told her how amazing rats are.  

@LightenigWolf - Bentley is a cute name .its my last name lol I love it used as a first name tho, I think it sounds cool.  also..my rat zombie tried sleeping in my bra yesterday lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Just realized how late I was on posting that lol oops last night was date night!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JBlas (Oct 21, 2012)

@Nenn--wow! You're going to have your hands full when mama has her babies Will you keep them too? At least I know I am not alone in keeping several rats

@ZombieMama--I just hate it when people freak out over 'rats'. I plan to help educate people as much as possible If you say you have hamsters they are ok. But rats--? You might as well say I raise the plague in petri dishes, lol!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

It sounds like you caught yourself in time, but when you start out doing something it's so easy to go head over heels. I've been there and done that with breeding exotic tropical fish and other things. Our most recent rattie came from an overcrowded home and although she was friendly and healthy (except for mites) she didn't even know her own name or that she had one. She's wonderful, but she'll most likely never be right.

I'm glad for both you and your rats, dogs, roaches and hamster that you are stopping the family expansion, I think as you get to know your rats as complex individuals and you let them expand to their full potential you will be amazed how full your life will be.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

I have 7 right now (3 boys, 4 girls) but am expecting 2 more lady rats (Beret and Bonnet) sometime this week hopefully (my friend is no longer able to care for them). I am also picking up my new baby dumbo female, Nymeria, as soon as she is ready to leave her momma  She is only about 15 days old.


----------

